# Egypt's Islamists mobilising mass support



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

BBC News - Egypt's Islamists mobilising mass support


----------



## kevinthegulf (Aug 16, 2009)

A highly organised and motivated group can punch well above its weight when faced with disorganisation & apathy.
History has shown this many times, look what the 20th Century produced, black shirts & shiny boots with a little moustache!!
we see it nowadays with tree huggers etc stopping bypasses in the UK, 200 go and sit in a tree, stop a new road, the million or so residents who are affected- cant be bothered to go and protest positively, so 200 defeat 1 million.

Very interesting times ahead here


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

"Hundreds of thousands of Salafists came to the square - many waving the flag of Al Nour or "The Light", the party they have established to contest the elections." 

This article is over simplifying, there are at least 8 different salafi political parties, the MB is currently splintered and far from showing a solid united front. Even so, I think the talking beards will do extremely well at the parliamentary elections, since the secular parties are dragging their feet and still not talking to people in the streets.


----------

